# Hospital E&M Coding



## lludwig (Mar 11, 2011)

If the hospitalist sees the pt and completes the initial hospital care may a different provider code subsequent hospital care on the same date of service?


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 11, 2011)

*Subsequent Care*

It is my understanding that yes the provider who did not perform the initial hospital care service but saw the patient on the same day as admission can use the subsequent care codes to report their services.  
Here is a good article on subsequent care
http://www.todayshospitalist.com/index.php?b=articles_read&cnt=108


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with Heather.  They are allowed to use the subsequent hospital care codes 99231-99233.  


Kelsey, CPC


----------



## jdibble (Apr 25, 2011)

lludwig said:


> If the hospitalist sees the pt and completes the initial hospital care may a different provider code subsequent hospital care on the same date of service?



If both doctors are hospitalists from the same group, then no they cannot code a subsequent hospital visit on the same date of service as the initial hospital visit.  They can combine their work and code at a higher level if this documentation meets that level, however both visits will not pay on the same day.  If the doctor is from another specialty, then that doctor could bill a subsequent visit - if that is the service they provided.


----------

